# Jumping????????



## C.C.T (10 June 2011)

My pony always runs out at jumps or stops right in front of them and I've tried lots of things to stop this but he doesn't jump he can jump really high and he does love jumping but he is a very cheeky pony


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2011)

Maybe you can't jump?


----------



## C.C.T (10 June 2011)

I can jump!He used to jump and he now and I have jumped lots of my friends and my cousin's pony


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2011)

Have you checked his jumping gear?


----------



## Winklepoker (10 June 2011)

carry 2 whips, one in each hand and wear 2 sets of spurs and make sure everything you own says is Whitaker on it otherwise your pony will never ever jump 


If you are not troll shaped, the above was not intended for actual practice


----------



## C.C.T (10 June 2011)

He has had the same tack for a year except I got a new saddle but he was competitiing fine in that and the only thing that has changed is his bit but he wasn't jump before that


----------



## C.C.T (10 June 2011)

I find it akward to hold a whip in my left hand and I'm scared to use spurs because they are supposed to be used by experienced riders only


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2011)

Yep, sounds like his jumping gear is broken. I would get it checked by a jumping gear specialist asap.


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2011)

C.C.T said:



			I find it akward to hold a whip in my left hand and I'm scared to use spurs because they are supposed to be used by experienced riders only
		
Click to expand...

then you must find an experienced rider and try this out.


----------



## C.C.T (10 June 2011)

His gear isn't broken!!He has a new saddle and his bridle is in perfect condition


----------



## Winklepoker (10 June 2011)

tallyho! said:



			Yep, sounds like his jumping gear is broken. I would get it checked by a jumping gear specialist asap.
		
Click to expand...

I agree tally, I could check it for you if you like cct, but it isnt cheap


----------



## C.C.T (10 June 2011)

He is one of those 'one person only' ponies.He misbehaves more if someone else rides him


----------



## Pipkin (10 June 2011)

3 things that are guaranteed to work

1. a horse sized catapult

2. a bazuka up his bum 

or 

3. if the bazuka doesnt work try a fire work


----------



## Winklepoker (10 June 2011)

do you have a video so we can see what is happening exactly?


----------



## ElphabaFae (10 June 2011)

Get a carrot stick - that is sure to work! But don't forget the £300 dvd boxset either


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2011)

C.C.T said:



			He is one of those 'one person only' ponies.He misbehaves more if someone else rides him
		
Click to expand...

Interesting...  have you tried two persons at a time?


----------



## C.C.T (10 June 2011)

i dont no how to upload stuff n only on my fone not my laptop but all he does is do a strong canter up to the jump n then swerve out at the last second or stop dead infront of the jump


----------



## C.C.T (10 June 2011)

yes actually but i mean he only likes one person to ever ride him lik tht one person n noone else he has to really no u n trust u


----------



## ldlp111 (10 June 2011)

Do you only jump him? Perhaps he is fed up of jumping try giving him a break from it if saddle, back, teeth etc are all fine


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2011)

CCT, seriously, how high is this jump? Sounds like a confidence issue. You need to go back a notch or two and build up his confidence again if you are deadly sure nothing else is wrong e.g. back, teeth, feet etc. Do a bit of gridwork.


----------



## Kokopelli (10 June 2011)

Have you tried a trampoline?


----------



## Pipkin (10 June 2011)

Kokopelli said:



			Have you tried a trampoline?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## C.C.T (10 June 2011)

the jumps r between 40cm n bout 70cm i dnt just jump we do hackin showjumpin cross country bareback ridin n sklin n wen we jump we only do for lik 10 mins n then go out a hack or after a hack cause he doesnt get tried easyily anymore cause hes really fit


----------



## Chloe..x (10 June 2011)

I've LOL'd so hard at some of the replies in here!

IMHO I think the jumping gear and the rider are broken


----------



## SuperCoblet (10 June 2011)

C.C.T said:



			the jumps r between 40cm n bout 70cm i dnt just jump we do hackin showjumpin cross country bareback ridin n sklin n wen we jump we only do for lik 10 mins n then go out a hack or after a hack cause he doesnt get tried easyily anymore cause hes really fit
		
Click to expand...

In English please??
'n sklin' 'lik' really doesnt help 
i agree with koko... trampoline


----------



## Business (10 June 2011)

Put poles up at an angle at each side of the jump so he can't run out without jumping. Put a really low cross pole up that is low enough for him to jump from a standstill, ride in, sit tight, when he stops keep him facing the jump and make the little darling do it from a standstill. Repeat! Soon he will just jump without stopping. Then try taking the poles away from the side. Put back if he runs out. Once you can jump a small cross with no side pole assistance you can start to slowley put the jump up. Not nec. all going to happen in a day but on day one do not quit till he takes that crosspole from a standstill.  Get someone to drive him on from behind with a lunge whip if nec.

If you have been jumping this pony every day he is sick of it....no jumping for a month then try again and only jump once a week.


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (10 June 2011)

Well sounds like his brake pads are definately working over-time. I agree with above comments, jumping gear may be broken, i would get it checked ASAP. If i were you, i would get him serviced, he may just need a little oil to loosen up


----------



## Chloe..x (10 June 2011)

JadeyyAndLadyy said:



			Well sounds like his brake pads are definately working over-time. I agree with above comments, jumping gear may be broken, i would get it checked ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

and steering...


----------



## C.C.T (10 June 2011)

ive tried usin poles n everything lik tht


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (10 June 2011)

Chloe..x said:



			and steering...
		
Click to expand...

Silly me, how did i forget that? Depending where you are, it could be expensive to sort out, maybe sell for spares and repairs? or scrap him and buy a new one?


----------



## SuperCoblet (10 June 2011)

Chloe..x said:



			and steering...
		
Click to expand...

Dont forget the tyres!

Oh, and your pony may be feeling under the weather if you dont have everything Matchy-Matchy!


----------



## Ranyhyn (10 June 2011)

Kokopelli said:



			Have you tried a trampoline?
		
Click to expand...

***DRINK RELATED SPILLAGE DUE TO THIS COMMENT!!***


----------



## dominobrown (10 June 2011)

Seriously????

Seriously- You need riding lessons with a decent instructor.


----------



## lassiesuca (10 June 2011)

Running down the street naked usually does the trick.


----------



## SuperCoblet (10 June 2011)

lassiesuca said:



			Running down the street naked usually does the trick.
		
Click to expand...

Wheres a 'Like' button where you need it?!?!


----------



## nuttynugget (10 June 2011)

I'd second having lessons- find a decent instructor who will help you!

Plus it doesn't sound like your horse likes jumping...if he really liked jumping he wouldnt keep refusing unless your doing something wrong.


----------



## Happy Hunter (10 June 2011)

There is an expert on here called Papafritta - They can jump higher than anyone - You should ask them.

If not - try some bigger rockets up his bottom. - The ones on ebay from china are brilliant.
Or a trampoline - great for practice at home
Definatley get everyone from school around to watch - they can cheer your pony on.
Jumping Gear might be broken - definatley get the machanics in - there is a reason cars have 'horse power' - Mechanics are good for horses too.


----------



## Chloe..x (10 June 2011)

JadeyyAndLadyy said:



			Well sounds like his brake pads are definately working over-time. I agree with above comments, jumping gear may be broken, i would get it checked ASAP. If i were you, i would get him serviced, he may just need a little oil to loosen up 

Click to expand...




C.C.T said:



			ive tried usin poles n everything lik tht
		
Click to expand...

Pony is almost indefinitely broken


----------



## C.C.T (10 June 2011)

use rnt really helpin only a few ppl hav given acual advie :/


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (10 June 2011)

tut tut


----------



## sakura (10 June 2011)

C.C.T said:



			n sklin
		
Click to expand...

I thought that said skiing for a min


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (10 June 2011)

C.C.T said:



			use rnt really helpin only a few ppl hav given acual advie :/
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Sorry, firstly get back/teeth/saddle etc checked and sorted. If all is well, get a good instructor to see what youre doing wrong and they can help you


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (10 June 2011)

C.C.T said:



			use rnt really helpin only a few ppl hav given acual advie :/
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't tutting at you CCT... how old are you, if I may ask?


----------



## C.C.T (10 June 2011)

k thanks n it was suposed 2 say schooling sklin lol


----------



## C.C.T (10 June 2011)

13,14 in a few wks tho


----------



## PapaFrita (10 June 2011)

C.C.T said:



			He is one of those 'one person only' ponies.He misbehaves more if someone else rides him
		
Click to expand...

As opposed to how well he's behaving now??


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (10 June 2011)

CCT i just read your sig...YOU HACK YOUR 2 YEAR OLD?!?!?!?
And your foal likes to jump? im hoing you mean just jumping things in the field like logs etc voluntarily, not jumping jumps in a school....


----------



## PapaFrita (10 June 2011)

tallyho! said:



			Interesting...  have you tried two persons at a time?
		
Click to expand...

BEST. Answer. Yet


----------



## C.C.T (10 June 2011)

yes he bucks n rears n bombs off n throws his head about n omly once


----------



## Changes (10 June 2011)

Take his shoes off and only give him grass at night. Works every time, apparently......


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (10 June 2011)

C.C.T said:



			13,14 in a few wks tho 

Click to expand...

Ahhh bless, the only way really is to do what someone else suggest, make the wings wider with poles coming off, and put a nice inviting crossbar up.

Approach the jump straight and in a trot, its much harder for a horse to refuse a jump in trot than it is in canter, make sure you are sitting firm and lots of leg on the approach to the jump, if neccesarry give a firm kick split second before takeoff  and don't shift your weight forward until takeoff!  Many ppl tend to anticipate the jump and lean forward just as a horse is about to take off and this causes the horse to stop or refuse.

If you do get a refusal sit there  with plenty of leg and don't turn the pony away or let them run out, they will soon get the message xx


----------



## PapaFrita (10 June 2011)

JadeyyAndLadyy said:



			CCT i just read your sig...YOU HACK YOUR 2 YEAR OLD?!?!?!?
And your foal likes to jump? im hoing you mean just jumping things in the field like logs etc voluntarily, not jumping jumps in a school.... 

Click to expand...

Ummm Jade... wiiiind upppppp


----------



## C.C.T (10 June 2011)

ok thanks its quite hard to jump tho wen all we hav is lik 6 tryes n 3 poles lol but hopefully my mums friend is gonna mak jumps for me


----------



## Hacked_Off (10 June 2011)

C.C.T said:



			yes he bucks n rears n bombs off n throws his head about n omly once
		
Click to expand...

There's an easy way to sort that out. Hack him out in draw reins, side reins, a running and standing martingale and a daisy rein all at the same time


----------



## PapaFrita (10 June 2011)

Happy Hunter said:



			There is an expert on here called Papafritta - They can jump higher than anyone - You should ask them.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, the OP definitely needs my complete Huggly Horsemanship DVD collection, plus Huggly Horsemanship jumping kit, including right-brain-extrovert trampoline, patent leather huggly horsemanship jumping saddle and bridle and HH ear covers. all for the very modest sum of £10,000


----------



## C.C.T (10 June 2011)

we hav jumps in the feild lik xc jumps n my mare was jumpin them n her foal followed n i hacked my two yo once n turned her away but now shes gettin brought back into work cause shes three


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (10 June 2011)

PapaFrita said:



			Yep, the OP definitely needs my complete Huggly Horsemanship DVD collection, plus Huggly Horsemanship jumping kit, including right-brain-extrovert trampoline, patent leather huggly horsemanship jumping saddle and bridle and HH ear covers. all for the very modest sum of £10,000
		
Click to expand...

Even if it is a wind up,  other ppl read thread and have same sort of issues, why not just give the best advice you have, and theres always the risk that it is a young child after a sensible answer?


----------



## EAST KENT (10 June 2011)

`n it still  won`t bloody jump     sniff sniff ..troll..sniff sniff...........


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (10 June 2011)

PapaFrita said:



			Ummm Jade... wiiiind upppppp 

Click to expand...

I thought so, i did make some sarcastic comments, but when i saw the sig i thought Bloody hell i hope this person isnt for real!??!


----------



## C.C.T (10 June 2011)

yes i am a 13 yo nearly 14 yo girl lookin for help with my pony because wen he runs out or stops dead at the jump he unseats me n sometimes i hav fallen off n im scared tht i will get hurt so he is makin me lose my confidence a bit n im just tryin to find a way to get him to stop cause he was jumpin fine n then we went to a comp n he made a fool of me basically so im just after just help n advice not stupid wee comments


----------



## EAST KENT (10 June 2011)

sniff sniff troll sniff sniff.....


----------



## C.C.T (10 June 2011)

how am i making a fool of myself im asking for advice its quite simple use either give real advice or dnt comment


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2011)

C.C.T said:



			yes he bucks n rears n bombs off n throws his head about n omly once
		
Click to expand...

only once what??


----------



## Kadastorm (10 June 2011)

Im sorry you've got some sarcy replies but we do have a troll problem and i guess you are guilty til proven otherwise. 

My advice-get an instructor to help you. They can watch and see what is going wrong and give you ways to overcome it.
Do gridwork with small cross poles to help build your confidence, slowly building the fences to small uprights. 
Carry a whip to back up your leg if you feel your pony is backing off. If the fence is small and he stops, make him go over from a standstill, dont turn him around as he is getting what he wants. 
When he does jump, give lots of praise.
And act confident! horses sense the fear so if you have confidence, the horse will have confidence


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2011)

C.C.T said:



			how am i making a fool of myself im asking for advice its quite simple use either give real advice or dnt comment
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, bad HHOers... I's only askin use innit???


----------



## Ravenwood (10 June 2011)

CCT - is your Mum horsey?  do any of your friends have horsey parents?

If so why don't you ask one of them to come over and see what's happening?  It sounds to me like you need a bit of help from an adult.

Don't get frustrated and upset with your pony, don't carry on like you are, stop trying to jump at all until you can get someone to help you.  Whereabouts in the country are you?

ETA:  sorry - I see you are in Scotland


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2011)

Kadastorm said:



			Im sorry you've got some sarcy replies but we do have a troll problem and i guess you are guilty til proven otherwise. 

My advice-get an instructor to help you. They can watch and see what is going wrong and give you ways to overcome it.
Do gridwork with small cross poles to help build your confidence, slowly building the fences to small uprights. 
Carry a whip to back up your leg if you feel your pony is backing off. If the fence is small and he stops, make him go over from a standstill, dont turn him around as he is getting what he wants. 
When he does jump, give lots of praise.
And act confident! horses sense the fear so if you have confidence, the horse will have confidence 

Click to expand...

Sorry kadastorm... we tried that. Didn't work. Faulty landing gear.


----------



## PapaFrita (10 June 2011)

Devonshire dumpling said:



			Even if it is a wind up,  other ppl read thread and have same sort of issues, why not just give the best advice you have, and theres always the risk that it is a young child after a sensible answer?
		
Click to expand...

Are you serious? You genuinely think that someone would take my post seriously??? Dang... I had no idea people were that dense...
NO chance this is an authentic poster. None. Zilch. And I'm ALWAYS willing to give people the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Kadastorm (10 June 2011)

Oh sorry tallyho! well i say scrap it and by a new one then


----------



## Marble Arch (10 June 2011)

Winklepoker said:



			carry 2 whips, one in each hand and wear 2 sets of spurs and make sure everything you own says is Whitaker on it otherwise your pony will never ever jump 


If you are not troll shaped, the above was not intended for actual practice 

Click to expand...


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2011)

Kadastorm said:



			Oh sorry tallyho! well i say scrap it and by a new one then 

Click to expand...

I know, they're two-a penny these days right??


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2011)

PapaFrita said:



			Are you serious? You genuinely think that someone would take my post seriously??? Dang... I had no idea people were that dense...
NO chance this is an authentic poster. None. Zilch. And I'm ALWAYS willing to give people the benefit of the doubt.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely!!!!

OMG do you not know who PapaFrita IS??? She is King Advice giver of HHO. No problem too big! I mean she has her own franchise of horse training DVDs and equipment which any HHOer worth their salt owns, subscribes to and follows to the letter with great success. My horses even bake me bread each morning.

Thanks PF 

p.s. when is your new series going to be launched? I can't wait!!!!! Loved your Jubilee Workshop!


----------



## Winklepoker (10 June 2011)

Just give up with this pony and jump the 2yo instead


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (10 June 2011)

PapaFrita said:



			Are you serious? You genuinely think that someone would take my post seriously??? Dang... I had no idea people were that dense...
NO chance this is an authentic poster. None. Zilch. And I'm ALWAYS willing to give people the benefit of the doubt.
		
Click to expand...

No not at all,  of course people will see your responses as sarcasm.....I actually said people might have the same problem as the op and read the posts with interest and look for some helpful advice.  

someone wrote   a bucking thread earlier and I read it with interest and gained some knowledge from the answers, just because someone may or may not be a troll, doesnt mean we can't give positive replies.  I think the op sounds like a child not a troll, but hey ho!


----------



## KittyJay (10 June 2011)

Devonshire dumpling said:



			someone wrote   a bucking thread earlier and I read it with interest and gained some knowledge from the answers, just because someone may or may not be a troll, doesnt mean we can't give positive replies.  I think the op sounds like a child not a troll, but hey ho!
		
Click to expand...

I agree DD  enjoyed the same thread as well. Want to feel I can let my guard down and ask a question even if it's a bit numpty and get genuine replies


----------



## VioletStripe (10 June 2011)

I'm not entirely sure where to start on this thread.. xx


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2011)

Now come one ladies, we did provide constructive advice if you read the thread... however, we just got numpty questions back - now, tell me if you will, at which point do you snigger a bit to yourself and realise it's a friday freebie? And then join and a laugh aswell...


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2011)

VioletStripe said:



			I'm not entirely sure where to start on this thread.. xx
		
Click to expand...

From the top...??? Depends if you're left or right handed though.


----------



## VioletStripe (10 June 2011)

tallyho! said:



			From the top...??? Depends if you're left or right handed though.
		
Click to expand...

 See, silly me, I was reading it from end to beginning, upside down.


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2011)

VioletStripe said:



 See, silly me, I was reading it from end to beginning, upside down.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to be of service... always here to help  

See, I like to do that with my mags, cut out the expensive handbag adverts at the beginning 'cause I know I can't have them!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (10 June 2011)

tallyho! said:



			Now come one ladies, we did provide constructive advice if you read the thread... however, we just got numpty questions back - now, tell me if you will, at which point do you snigger a bit to yourself and realise it's a friday freebie? And then join and a laugh aswell...
		
Click to expand...

Not once lol..... it was screaming kid to me, kids do come across dumb, my 10 yr old would talk like that on a thread and probably call the 5 yr old a 2 yr old.. dunno, it just didn't ring troll to me?


----------



## Cuppatea (10 June 2011)

C.C.T said:



			yes he bucks n rears n bombs off n throws his head about n omly once
		
Click to expand...

Its not a troll! Its a gnome!!!!!!! its even leaving us hints!!!!


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2011)

cuppatea said:





Its not a troll! Its a gnome!!!!!!! its even leaving us hints!!!!
		
Click to expand...

ROLFHO!!! Genius


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2011)

Devonshire dumpling said:



			Not once lol..... it was screaming kid to me, kids do come across dumb, my 10 yr old would talk like that on a thread and probably call the 5 yr old a 2 yr old.. dunno, it just didn't ring troll to me?
		
Click to expand...

Oh well, nevermind. I'm sure the poor kid will recover... one day


----------



## VioletStripe (10 June 2011)

tallyho! said:



			Glad to be of service... always here to help  

See, I like to do that with my mags, cut out the expensive handbag adverts at the beginning 'cause I know I can't have them!
		
Click to expand...

Nice idea! I also do that with the classifieds in the horsey mags


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2011)

VioletStripe said:



			Nice idea! I also do that with the classifieds in the horsey mags 

Click to expand...

I used to do that too!!! Until they were banned from the house. OH thinks I'm going to buy another "thug". He's absolutely right.. now, handbags are much easier to resist.


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (10 June 2011)

tallyho! said:



			Oh well, nevermind. I'm sure the poor kid will recover... one day 

Click to expand...

Did you see what I did with "didn't ring troll to me"  come on give me  that! lol


----------



## Chestnuttymare (10 June 2011)

I tink devonshire dumpling mks prefect sence. I tink sum of tha ansers hiv bin reely nasty an toataly unesessery. Ths is a yung girl lking fr advize. The leest poeple cn doo is gve er descent ansers.
u cn see she luvs er pony n jis wants to hiv fun.
I am in scotland two, hve u got a instrucer to hlp? 
 is jist tipicle of ths forum ti bee roten.
oh or mibe its coz nun o use no wot yer toking about


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2011)

chestnuttymare said:



			I tink devonshire dumpling mks prefect sence. I tink sum of tha ansers hiv bin reely nasty an toataly unesessery. Ths is a yung girl lking fr advize. The leest poeple cn doo is gve er descent ansers.
u cn see she luvs er pony n jis wants to hiv fun.
I am in scotland two, hve u got a instrucer to hlp? 
 is jist tipicle of ths forum ti bee roten.
oh or mibe its coz nun o use no wot yer toking about
		
Click to expand...

Flippin' iPADs... mine types lke that too!! You need keyboard app v3.2. Should sort your problem out...


----------



## You Wont Forget Me (10 June 2011)

WOW some nasty comments!!!!


----------



## Oldenburg (10 June 2011)

Tbf he is more than likey bored out his mind or sick of jumping!!


Have his teeth, back etc looked at and then his tack ( saddle)as he will change shape over winter summer!!


----------



## Kadastorm (10 June 2011)

chestnuttymare said:



			I tink devonshire dumpling mks prefect sence. I tink sum of tha ansers hiv bin reely nasty an toataly unesessery. Ths is a yung girl lking fr advize. The leest poeple cn doo is gve er descent ansers.
u cn see she luvs er pony n jis wants to hiv fun.
I am in scotland two, hve u got a instrucer to hlp? 
 is jist tipicle of ths forum ti bee roten.
oh or mibe its coz nun o use no wot yer toking about
		
Click to expand...

Amazingly, i understood! 
but it makes me cringe, a bit like when you hear nails scraping on blackboards because i am an english and grammar freak most of the time.


----------



## jeeve (10 June 2011)

Hi 

I think that there is some good advice here, if you ignore the obvious comments that are just poking fun. 

If you are having these problems with your pony, it could be that you or the pony are not ready to jump the size jumps you are asking him to. Start with poles on the ground or cross rails (10-15 cm kind of height) and take him slowly over them at a walk and trot, not a canter, just include them occasionally as you ride around your paddock. When he is comfortable with the poles, maybe increase them slightly. (that is not ducking out or stopping).

If you pull on him in the mouth or do not give him enough rein (crest release) when he jumps the pony will start refusing, this is why you probably need an instructor to help you to tell you what you are doing that might be stopping the pony from jumping. A pony will also cat leap ie jump really high when it does not have enough rein as well.

If you do not have good seat and steering you will not be able to get the horse straight when you ride into the jump, then again the horse will refuse or duck out.

So at the very least you need to stop trying to jump big jumps and start small, work on straightness, crest release, and the pony feeling relaxed and comfortable.

Get some help from your mum or an instructor or an experienced friend.

A pony with sore feet may be reluctant to jump or a sore back, make sure his feet are trimmed, again it would help to have someone more experienced help you here.

All the best.


----------



## Ravenwood (10 June 2011)

tallyho! said:



			Oh well, nevermind. I'm sure the poor kid will recover... one day 

Click to expand...


What a horrible, roughshod comment 

So what if the OP was genuinely a 13 yr old girl struggling with her pony with no help?  

She has told the classic signs of making her pony stale without realising it.

I actually hope to God that you are all right and it is a troll because shame on you all if a young girl has come on here for genuine help.

And what happens when a genuine young person does turn up?  Will you help or pour scorn?  (directed at all the sarcastic replies not just TH)


----------



## tallyho! (11 June 2011)

Ravenwood said:



			What a horrible, roughshod comment 

So what if the OP was genuinely a 13 yr old girl struggling with her pony with no help?  

She has told the classic signs of making her pony stale without realising it.

I actually hope to God that you are all right and it is a troll because shame on you all if a young girl has come on here for genuine help.

And what happens when a genuine young person does turn up?  Will you help or pour scorn?  (directed at all the sarcastic replies not just TH)
		
Click to expand...

I'm not shod at all actually 

A genuine 13 year old?? Have you actually read the thread? Aw c'mon Ravenwood, it was so a Friday Gnome if ever I saw one! 

If a genuine person does come for help and genuinely takes our advice then the system works... posters were giving some great advice! Even me!! 

I'm not always ready to pour scorn and poke fun, I'm quite good at genuine answers be they good or bad. Not this time though, this was quite a good little joke tbh.


----------



## PaddyMonty (12 June 2011)

Ravenwood said:



			What a horrible, roughshod comment 

So what if the OP was genuinely a 13 yr old girl struggling with her pony with no help?
		
Click to expand...

Just look at the posting style then check against the spelling / grammar / punctuation of the sig.

TROLL


----------



## Javabb94 (12 June 2011)

Also the fact she hacks her two year old?


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

hi 4 every1 wonderin yes i am a real 13 well im 14 now year old girl lookin 4 help so i dnt c y ppl r sayin nasty things and callin me names use r supposed 2 b adylts and yet use r acting lik kids if u dnt hav anything nice or helpful to say then dnt say anything at all because i am a real child lookin for real help wif my pony thank you


----------



## tallyho! (21 July 2011)

Did you manage any jumping yet? Did the trampoline help?


----------



## JessandCharlie (21 July 2011)

Cool. We'd need to see some videos before we can properly help, perhaps try posting some?




Hmmm

J&C


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

ive given him a long break off jumpin n ive been tryin small jumps lik once a wk just wen we go up the feild i jump a log lik twice but 2moro im gonna try sum umpin x


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

i dnt no how to post videos or photos sorry


----------



## JessandCharlie (21 July 2011)

Edited: Just seen your post, you can make an account on youtube, upload a video and post the link or make an account on photobucket (it's free) and upload a video to there, then either post a link, or paste the IMG CODE from the video on your photobucket account here in a post 

J&C


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

i hav a youtube account so ill take a video on my fone or try and upload it if i cn remmeber or get sumone to do it for me x


----------



## aimeejay (21 July 2011)

Oh guys, I can always count on you to cheer me up! Even if I have just spat water out on my laptop at a few of these replies


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

yeh cause its so funny 2 make fun of people n call them names n all tht yeh nice one use r all sooooooo mature


----------



## aimeejay (21 July 2011)

C.C.T said:



			yeh cause its so funny 2 make fun of people n call them names n all tht yeh nice one use r all sooooooo mature
		
Click to expand...

Hi, erm troll, or sensitive thirteen year old. I would like you to know, we are all friendly on this forum (well mostly  ) We are here to offer advice and mean no harm. We do however smell a troll, and this forum is rather dull at the moment so I'm sure everyone is up for a bit of banter. 

We apologise for being immature  
Has your failure to get your horse to jump wiped away your sense of humour?

*crawls up in a ball, waiting for abuse*


----------



## VioletStripe (21 July 2011)

aimeejay said:



			Hi, erm troll, or sensitive thirteen year old. I would like you to know, we are all friendly on this forum (well mostly  ) We are here to offer advice and mean no harm. We do however smell a troll, and this forum is rather dull at the moment so I'm sure everyone is up for a bit of banter. 

We apologise for being immature  
Has your failure to get your horse to jump wiped away your sense of humour?

*crawls up in a ball, waiting for abuse*
		
Click to expand...

Hi there AJ, long time no see! Nicely put 

OP - if you're genuine, don't take too many comments to heart. As aimeejay said, on this forum we love troll-hunting, open season is all year round! So, there are occasionally nasty comments, or comments taken the wrong way, or sometimes advice which is very useful, even though it can be harsh. Don't take it too personally, many people have been accused! We're usually nice on here, but the smell of trolls can make us do crazy things  If you are a troll, get back under your bridge, if not, please sort out your typing and take this advice. I've seen you've given the horse a break and are working him up, and I look forward to the video if it comes xx


----------



## aimeejay (21 July 2011)

Get over to CR VS! It's lonelyyyyyyy... 

But yes, please sort out your typing OP, it'll only help you get more advice!


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

first of all what is a troll??
and secondly i had an account were i got 'abbuse' so i made a new one(this one)and i stil sseem 2 get 'abuse' on this one which makes me think tht use r not tht nice and the girls at my yard hav aggreed tht a bit of bulling n 'cliques' r on here


----------



## aimeejay (21 July 2011)

C.C.T said:



			first of all what is a troll??
and secondly i had an account were i got 'abbuse' so i made a new one(this one)and i stil sseem 2 get 'abuse' on this one which makes me think tht use r not tht nice and the girls at my yard hav aggreed tht a bit of bulling n 'cliques' r on here
		
Click to expand...



*TRANSLATOR*
*abuse
*still
*to
*that
*you are
*that
*have
*agreed
*bullying
*and


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

im a teenager we use text talk n slang its a habit lol xx


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (21 July 2011)

C.C.T said:



			first of all what is a troll??
and secondly i had an account were i got 'abbuse' so i made a new one(this one)and i stil sseem 2 get 'abuse' on this one which makes me think tht use r not tht nice and the girls at my yard hav aggreed tht a bit of bulling n 'cliques' r on here
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm
Ever thought it could just be you?


----------



## aimeejay (21 July 2011)

For our benefit, please dont  
I shall leave this thread now...but C.C.T, if you wan't advice without any sarcastic comments, please type properly. Oh and we're not bullying, we're on troll patrol.


----------



## SuperCoblet (21 July 2011)

I'm a teenager but I don't use text talk and slang? 'get wiv it, init lol'


----------



## OneInAMillion (21 July 2011)

C.C.T said:



			im a teenager we use text talk n slang its a habit lol xx
		
Click to expand...

There is a time and a place...I'm 16.

duz dat mean i shud lik be ritin summit lik dis to fit wid da normal cru of teenagerzz? soz if i haz spelt summit rong in da langwidge of teens


----------



## Caletto (21 July 2011)

C.C.T said:



			im a teenager we use text talk n slang its a habit lol xx
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to point out that I'm fourteen (only a couple of months older than you) yet I manage not to speak/type in such an incomprehensible manner!


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

What the hell is a troll??
There proper grammar,happy now??x


----------



## You Wont Forget Me (21 July 2011)

You lot seriously need to grow up and give the girl a break!! I understand it was maybe a bit of a laugh to start with but now its gone to far! Its totally pathetic if im perfectly honest!


----------



## SuperCoblet (21 July 2011)

Na lad she haz 2 fit in wid da crowd lyk init!


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

well hardly anyone in glasgow talks proper :/ x


----------



## OneInAMillion (21 July 2011)

C.C.T said:



			What the hell is a troll??
There proper grammar,happy now??x
		
Click to expand...

Just one ? would be better


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

can someone please tell me what a troll is cause im picturing one of those things with tiny bodies pink fluffy hair and hug head lol


----------



## dafthoss (21 July 2011)

PAHAHAHAHA you guys have brightened up my evening  Do you need a mini trampette or fittness trampoline or a full size trampoline?

OP if you want real advice then type properly there are plenty of teenagers on here that do


----------



## niagaraduval (21 July 2011)

I just read through all 13 pages of this


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (21 July 2011)

You Wont Forget Me said:



			You lot seriously need to grow up and give the girl a break!! I understand it was maybe a bit of a laugh to start with but now its gone to far! Its totally pathetic if im perfectly honest!

Click to expand...

Have you not noticed that even the sensible 'help' she has been offered has been ignored?
She has already done it all with bells and whistles on top....


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

yeah i noticed that the very first comment wasnt exactly helpful maybe you cant jump yeah that sounds like good advice thanks


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

i havent ignored your advice not that there was much of it


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

and incase you didnt read the post it said that i have tired lots of things with my jumping
sorry if im starting to sound cheeky but us teenagers just have to fit in with the crowd so i guess im just fitting in with you lot never knew the horsey world was this nasty


----------



## VioletStripe (21 July 2011)

C.C.T said:



			im a teenager we use text talk n slang its a habit lol xx
		
Click to expand...

I'm also a teenager and I also used to post like that. When I read it I realised how difficult it was to read, to began using proper grammar and punctuation. Plus, people actually take you seriously. I hate text speak haha.
And an internet troll? Someone who posts made up stuff for attention, makes up strange scenarios, or someone who generally causes aggravation to other forum members xx


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (21 July 2011)

C.C.T said:



			i havent ignored your advice not that there was much of it
		
Click to expand...

Can you really not see where you went wrong??
Your a new poster, with bright blue writing and bad grammar, talking in text speak.

Had you posted in a more mature way, you would have received sensible answers.

Now, in proper grammar, tell us what your pony does, and what you have already done to try and fix the problem?

There are many experienced people on here that will help you - you just have to ask the right way.


----------



## You Wont Forget Me (21 July 2011)

Vicki_Krystal said:



			Have you not noticed that even the sensible 'help' she has been offered has been ignored?
She has already done it all with bells and whistles on top....
		
Click to expand...

If you read it properly you'll see she has actually replied to some of the proper comments. And sorry but for all you know she could have private mailed them for further advice


----------



## VioletStripe (21 July 2011)

C.C.T said:



			and incase you didnt read the post it said that i have tired lots of things with my jumping
sorry if im starting to sound cheeky but us teenagers just have to fit in with the crowd so i guess im just fitting in with you lot never knew the horsey world was this nasty
		
Click to expand...

The horsey world isn't nasty most of the time, and we aren't usually on here. Try to redeem yourself by typing properly, and acting mature. Not saying it's necessarily entirely your fault, but these things help xx


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

ok thanks for telling me wat a troll is and i am not one of those i would not waste my time doing that its pointless i am genuienly looking for advice or at least i was


----------



## maletto (21 July 2011)

I haven't read all of this thread because I can't be bothered. 

But - if you're not a troll and really do want some helpful advice, I would suggest taking a month (MINIMUM) break from jumping your pony at all. 

Then try again over some very very low and inviting cross poles with an instructor present and see how it goes. 

If your pony still runs out or refuses, it's likely he has some medical or tack issue. Get the vet out, get the physio out and get the saddle fitter and dentist out. Horses are not "cheeky" if they have previously loved jumping. 

He's either sick of it or in pain.


----------



## Kellys Heroes (21 July 2011)

Vicki_Krystal said:



			Now, in proper grammar, tell us what your pony does, and what you have already done to try and fix the problem?

There are many experienced people on here that will help you - you just have to ask the right way.
		
Click to expand...

Nicely put. I agree. People will immediately shout "troll" if they are faced with a thread like yours - we've had a genuine influx of trolls from somewhere, so you can't really blame us!
The horsey world can indeed be a very bitchy one - I'm surprised its taken a reaction from an online forum for you to realise this?
I'd suggest uploading a video to youtube etc and posting the link for people to have a look at - there are many experienced riders in all disciplines (including jumping) willing to give advice but its much easier to give advice from a video, rather than a written description. The basic advice would be check tack, back, teeth etc, get an instructor and take a LONG break (not "once a week in the field", no jumping AT ALL) for at least a month or two.
K x


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

ok listen if everyone on this isnt so nasty then why have they been nasty on almost every post i have ever put up i made a new account which is this one because of all that happened on my last account and no one ever seems to actually give advice there are few people who actually are nice people and i do take the advice or i say that i have tryed that and it never worked


----------



## VioletStripe (21 July 2011)

aimeejay said:



			Get over to CR VS! It's lonelyyyyyyy... 

But yes, please sort out your typing OP, it'll only help you get more advice!
		
Click to expand...

I will make a grand entrance.. soon  xx


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (21 July 2011)

C.C.T said:



			ok thanks for telling me wat a troll is and i am not one of those i would not waste my time doing that its pointless i am genuienly looking for advice or at least i was
		
Click to expand...

CCT - do a new thread about your problems again.

Your more likely to get help that way as people wont have to trawl through all the pages in this thread to help you.

Re post in english grammar - i promise people will help you then.


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

i have given my pony about a month off jumping now and i am going to start jumping him again tommorrow his tack teeth ect have all been checked and he is very cheeky as he bucks rears bombs off and naps


----------



## Megibo (21 July 2011)

GypsyTheCob said:



			I'm a teenager but I don't use text talk and slang? 'get wiv it, init lol'


Click to expand...

ye im 17 lyk,but i dnt tlk lyk diss cuz its disrespectfool innit. nah, i lyk 2 tlk proper lyk wen im on a publik forum lyk...ye, standard. If yoo fink bout it, it aint dat hard to typ proper, an most ppl aint got de tym ov day to read dat kindof stuff. if u typ it stupid lyk i meen. brap brrap! u no i dnt ever typ lyk dis, evar.

Seriously OP, there are plenty of teenagers on here that can type perfectly well. If you want serious help, and not to sound like a troll, type properly and in a comprehensive manner. I wouldn't dream of typing like that on a forum...if i wanted a serious response anyway!
There's been some actual advice given to you, please do ask those people who gave it or PM them.


----------



## VioletStripe (21 July 2011)

C.C.T said:



			i have given my pony about a month off jumping now and i am going to start jumping him again tommorrow his tack teeth ect have all been checked and he is very cheeky as he bucks rears bombs off and naps
		
Click to expand...

as said, I would recommend doing another thread and explaining thoroughly all the history of this problem and what you have been doing, asking for advice about and also explaining the bucking, rearing etc. There are reasons why horses do this. I hope the thread will help both you and your horse out and you'll get the help you need xx


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (21 July 2011)

C.C.T said:



			i have given my pony about a month off jumping now and i am going to start jumping him again tommorrow his tack teeth ect have all been checked and he is very cheeky as he bucks rears bombs off and naps
		
Click to expand...

Ok - does he bolt /nap / rear even doing flatwork? Or does he just get excited when he sees jumps?


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

he bombs off when he sees open feild he bucks when hes excited he naps when he doesnt want to do as hes told and then when i keep asking him he rears and he has always been like this with everyone and they have all tired different things but nobody can fix him hes just mental x


----------



## Toffee44 (21 July 2011)

I'm sorry but what does CCT mean??


To me its about placentas.............????????


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

C.C.T said:



			he bombs off when he sees open feild he bucks when hes excited he naps when he doesnt want to do as hes told and then when i keep asking him he rears and he has always been like this with everyone and they have all tired different things but nobody can fix him hes just mental x
		
Click to expand...

how does that not make sense


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

oh and by the way my first post was writen properly and the first comment was not advice


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (21 July 2011)

It sounds like a bit of intensive schooling wouldnt go a miss!

Even though he buzzes to a fence do you keep your leg on?
A lot of people think if a horse is 'taking' you to the fence already that they dont need leg.
Could that be what your doing?

Are you sitting deep and tall in your saddle to give you the best possible chance of staying on if he stops?

It would be much easier to diagnose a problem with a video of you to watch.


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

CCT is the initials of the horses that i own and the other 2 horses on my signature are my loan ponies


----------



## VioletStripe (21 July 2011)

C.C.T said:



			he bombs off when he sees open feild he bucks when hes excited he naps when he doesnt want to do as hes told and then when i keep asking him he rears and he has always been like this with everyone and they have all tired different things but nobody can fix him hes just mental x
		
Click to expand...

OP, seriously, start this on a new thread and explain everything from start to finish properly so we have more of an idea 
Do you have a good instructor? xx


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

what does op mean
and i have never had a riding lesson in my life i taught myself to ride with some help from my mum who has worked with racehorses eventers in breeders yards and has been around horses all her life


----------



## VioletStripe (21 July 2011)

C.C.T said:



			what does op mean
and i have never had a riding lesson in my life i taught myself to ride with some help from my mum who has worked with racehorses eventers in breeders yards and has been around horses all her life
		
Click to expand...

Original Poster

And I would seriously recommend getting a good instructor who can help you through this rough patch. They can see exactly what's happening and also see how to solve the problem and see the cause. It's incredibly hard to offer advice without seeing it firsthand, but start a new thread and explain in detail from start to finish the problem, when it happened etc. This thread is getting lengthy, and it's very confusing. xx


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (21 July 2011)

C.C.T said:



			what does op mean
and i have never had a riding lesson in my life i taught myself to ride with some help from my mum who has worked with racehorses eventers in breeders yards and has been around horses all her life
		
Click to expand...

Its not a bad thing to have lessons you know?
No one knows everything and there is always something new to learn.

Did you read my post above? Could you be taking your leg off before the fence?


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

my mums done her first test in instructing so that is why she taught me and my brother and cousin to ride and she has taught a few other people when she was younger and i dont want to start another thread as everytime i have ever posted a thread there have been many negative comments so i made this new account and the same seems to be happening so to be honest i think im done with this forum i think horse and rider have a forum so i might go and see if that one is any better thanks anyway


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

well i had my mum and friend watch me ride and they were giving me tips and trying him out and in the end even keeping leg on and riding forward and all that didnt work because both my mum and friend tryed with him with leg on and everything and he still stopped in front of the jump but he did do it a few times


----------



## gable (21 July 2011)

My horse used to be a cracking jumper then suddenly strted running out on slamming on - turns out he has severe djd in his pasterns and is being PTS tomorrow - listen to your horse!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (21 July 2011)

C.C.T said:



			well i had my mum and friend watch me ride and they were giving me tips and trying him out and in the end even keeping leg on and riding forward and all that didnt work because both my mum and friend tryed with him with leg on and everything and he still stopped in front of the jump but he did do it a few times
		
Click to expand...

Do you think he is naughty?
Or do you think he could be scared?

Has he been jumped a lot by other people? Could someone have over jumped / over faced him and scared him?


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

im pretty sure he is just naughty as the other things he does and he has been that way all his life but i love him anyway even though he can be super annoying at times


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

his owner says in the year i have been riding him i have worked wanders with him as she says he is better behaved and listens more even though he still bucks and everything but she says he used to be much worse then he is now


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (21 July 2011)

How old is he?


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

just turned 17


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (21 July 2011)

Serious advice.

Give the pon a month off, then start with a schooling session once a week including poles on the ground build u from walking, to trotting then canter n single poles then multiples then on corners then multiples round corners.

Then after a few weeks of this raise every second pole slightly and trot and canter over this then raise all the poles and I'm talking max six inches work away for a few weeks with this ONCE or TWICE per week. Then build up to small Xpoles and also lunge or free school over jumps but not high ones and you can observe him from the ground without pressure.

Having had to do this with a horse and havg went through the falls, and confidence loss with jumping I cant stress to you the value of taking your time over the next six to eight weeks, if your not willing t take the time to d this then I would give up trying to jump him.

Now this is all serious advice take it or leave it, at least if this is a wind up the advice bleating can stop.

Hope you get things sorted


----------



## C.C.T (21 July 2011)

ok thanks ill try that


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (21 July 2011)

If you havnt already given him time off  from jumping- do so.

Instead of jumping work on upwards and downwards transitions. Plenty of walk to canter, canter to walk, trot to halt - basically to get him listening to you.

This will make it easier when you re introduce poles to him. 
Then concentrate on getting him going nicely over poles on the floor.
Set up just some poles on the floor at different distances round the arena and have a little play over them, first in walk, then trot then finally canter.

Make up your own way of going to the poles differently everytime so he doesnt expect the poles coming.
When your doing this excercise in canter, try placing 2 poles  about 5 canter strides apart. Start by putting a nice 5 in between them, then try shortening him so you get 6 strides in, then the next time push on so you get 4 strides in the middle.

Once you have him listening to you over poles and during your flatwork re introduce very small jumps instead of the poles.


----------



## Lolita (21 July 2011)

If his gear is okay he might have jumped before and hurt himself. I jumped mine and he suddenly started refusing the next day and it turned out he'd lost his nerve after jumping on the hard ground (entirely my fault really) so it could just be having to regain his trust and confidence again


----------



## YardGeek (21 July 2011)

Moon boots, two pairs obviously, one for each leg. You'll be getting over those jumps no problem!


----------



## YardGeek (22 July 2011)

Damn missed the sarcastic happy hour.
Seriously, time off jumping, lots of schooling it's the building blocks for every other aspect of riding, get a good instructor and have regulations lessons


----------



## C.C.T (22 July 2011)

Thank you for the actual advice I have given about a month off jumping and instead I have been doing flatwork so I will try tommorrow to do the pole work and see how it goes although this may be hard considering I only have two or three poles but aw well ill but bits of wood down or something to use as poles lol


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (22 July 2011)

C.C.T said:



			Thank you for the actual advice I have given about a month off jumping and instead I have been doing flatwork so I will try tommorrow to do the pole work and see how it goes although this may be hard considering I only have two or three poles but aw well ill but bits of wood down or something to use as poles lol
		
Click to expand...

Drainpipe from B&Q is quite cheap and good for poles.

Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## C.C.T (24 July 2011)

hi everyone on friday i decided to jump the pony because he had about a month off and he jumped the small jump so im so happy i only jumped it a few times but he went over it which is the main thing and im so happy so when its not so hot ill jump him angain but not to much so ill overjump him ill just do a wee bit once a week xx


----------



## SarahRicoh (24 July 2011)

I think some of the early people were completely out of order. I read it from the start and was pretty appalled at how people were to the OP. How on earth do they not know CCT isnt a 13 year girl... Sounds like it to me and shes come on here to ask for help which is what forums are MEANT for! Either all the ignorant posters wouldnt know how to solve this problem and this is why theyre posting stupid/sarcastic replies, or theyre genuinely not very nice people. People have to learn. Im sure as 13year olds we werent all amazing riders and our ponies did naughty things!!!

CCT- Ignore the sarcastic replies. You do need an instructor but there have been some good replies. Placing poles either side of the jump is a good idea. Make it a tiny jump and really ride into it and concentrate, believe the pony will jump. If he stops make him go over it. Do not circle away as he'l think hes one. You can even try lunging over some  jumps if he makes you scared whilst riding. Before this though get him checked over like others have said and dont give up. And make sure the pony has variety in his work.
Also, on ponies whips and spurs sometimes have the opposite effect and the pony thinks screw that and jumps less and becomes more resistant but they can be a great aid


----------



## Marydoll (24 July 2011)

Heaven forbid any  kid or person with severe dyslexia comes on here to ask for advice, do you only get advice if your grammar and language skills are up to par ?
If you think its a dodgy post ignore it.


----------



## tallyho! (24 July 2011)

To be honest.... when CCT first posted, marydoll & sarahricoh, there was a spate of trolling on HHO. You can't have read the whole thread or you would not be all high and mighty about people's comments. So, please do get off your high horses and don't patronise unless you know the context. Many people have apologised. So, why don't you both look when it was posted - this was ages ago and some people have actually tried to help since then.


----------



## Marydoll (24 July 2011)

I have read the whole post and im not being being high and mighty, just treating folks with a bit of respect, unlike you with your snide comments to the op, treating them like crap or an idiot ........ as said if you think its dodgy dont reply.or at least give the benifit of the doubt


----------



## C.C.T (24 July 2011)

alrite thanks for the advice people and to all the people who have stuck up for me and to be honest i dont no how i can sound trolly or whatever because whats the point in wasting your time making something up


----------



## tallyho! (24 July 2011)

Marydoll, I happen to give many people lots of respect and help wherever I can. My comments were not SNIDE, I can do snide believe me. Infact, I think you are being quite snide towards me.

I didn't take this post as GENUINE like lots of others and so I made a big joke of it. So what? I gave CCT some good advice in the end when I felt it was more appropriate. You are right though, this is a forum... you do not KNOW who people are.

Yet, you feel it is apt to judge me. Very funny.


----------



## C.C.T (24 July 2011)

so it wasnt very nice to go straight in saying nasty things because for all you no i could have been a sensitive deslectsic young girl or even disabled or whatever what im saying is you should say nasty things when you dont know who could be sitting at the other end not having a go or anything but you should really think about what your going to say and read it over before you post it because some things can be taken the wrong way even if you werent meaning to be offensive


----------



## tallyho! (24 July 2011)

C.C.T said:



			so it wasnt very nice to go straight in saying nasty things because for all you no i could have been a sensitive deslectsic young girl or even disabled or whatever what im saying is you should say nasty things when you dont know who could be sitting at the other end not having a go or anything but you should really think about what your going to say and read it over before you post it because some things can be taken the wrong way even if you werent meaning to be offensive
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you CCT, don't get me wrong. You must remember that evening, there was a lot of wind-ups. Lots of "trolls" making fools of people.

Your post was very much like one that had been pulled off. Everyone thought you were a wind-up - it was very similar to what was being posted. Most of HHO were troll hunting. 

I'm sorry but you got caught in the middle. Most HHOers are up for giving good advice. We have told you this. I was abit mean, but from my point of view: I saw you as just another troll. I don't apologise for that. I don't know you from Adam. You could be anyone. And it was your first post. Classic troll.

Obviously now we know you who you are, maybe some have warmed to you. You can't blame people for first impressions on a forum though - that makes you just as bad as I was.


----------



## C.C.T (24 July 2011)

that wasnt my first post but i just think people shouldnt be so quick to judge as they really dont no who could be at the other end and some people can be really conscience about there riding and posts like that could really knock there confidence


----------



## tallyho! (24 July 2011)

C.C.T said:



			that wasnt my first post but i just think people shouldnt be so quick to judge as they really dont no who could be at the other end and some people can be really conscience about there riding and posts like that could really knock there confidence
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to HHO !!!


----------



## C.C.T (24 July 2011)

wat the hell??and whats hho??


----------



## C.C.T (24 July 2011)

ok i have no idea how to share a link from youtube so if you want to see this pony jump go onto youtube and type in 'My first competition by ChailinCT'


----------



## tallyho! (24 July 2011)

C.C.T said:



			wat the hell??and whats hho??
		
Click to expand...

Horse and Hound!!! Good grief...  

Sometimes you wonder why you bother.


----------



## VioletStripe (24 July 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24eLUMbI79A this it? xx


----------



## C.C.T (24 July 2011)

yeh thats it please read description as well x


----------



## C.C.T (24 July 2011)

tallyho! said:



			Horse and Hound!!! Good grief...  

Sometimes you wonder why you bother.
		
Click to expand...

aye but cause u said hho i didnt no y there was an o lolx


----------



## VioletStripe (24 July 2011)

C.C.T said:



			aye but cause u said hho i didnt no y there was an o lolx
		
Click to expand...

O stands for Online.

Is this video before or after the problems? Taking ages to buffer thanks to my bad internet connection  xx


----------



## C.C.T (24 July 2011)

this was the start of the problem he started playing just three days before the comp x


----------



## Marydoll (24 July 2011)

tallyho! said:



			Marydoll, I happen to give many people lots of respect and help wherever I can. My comments were not SNIDE, I can do snide believe me. Infact, I think you are being quite snide towards me.

I didn't take this post as GENUINE like lots of others and so I made a big joke of it. So what? I gave CCT some good advice in the end when I felt it was more appropriate. You are right though, this is a forum... you do not KNOW who people are.

Yet, you feel it is apt to judge me. Very funny.
		
Click to expand...

Mabe you need to re read the posts you put up, and mine, my posts were in defence of the op, yours were the nasty posts and i never made it personal, you did


----------



## C.C.T (24 July 2011)

rite so has anyone watched the video ???or any of my other videeos x


----------



## tallyho! (24 July 2011)

marydoll said:



			Mabe you need to re read the posts you put up, and mine, my posts were in defence of the op, yours were the nasty posts and i never made it personal, you did
		
Click to expand...

No I can't be arsed. I don't care about you anyway.


----------



## tallyho! (24 July 2011)

C.C.T said:



			rite so has anyone watched the video ???or any of my other videeos x
		
Click to expand...

Yes. These ponies seem to be taking you for a ride, not the other way around. However, You do remind me of ponies & riding 22 years ago so it has made me laugh at least.

Keep practising and go for those jumpes iike you mean it girl!


----------



## Marydoll (24 July 2011)

tallyho! said:



			No I can't be arsed. I don't care about you anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Yet another snide comment, and yes the feelings mutual


----------



## tallyho! (24 July 2011)

marydoll said:



			Yet another snide comment, and yes the feelings mutual
		
Click to expand...

Great. Glad were settled on that.


----------



## C.C.T (24 July 2011)

tallyho! said:



			Yes. These ponies seem to be taking you for a ride, not the other way around. However, You do remind me of ponies & riding 22 years ago so it has made me laugh at least.

Keep practising and go for those jumpes iike you mean it girl!
		
Click to expand...

yeh he is really super strong tho even adults cant control him and they say i must be a good and brave rider to ride him as most of them say i have more control over him then they do lol and thanks at least i keep trying and didnt back out of the competition cause i did a few classes after tht one but my first comp and the three lasses i did were all epic fails lol x


----------



## Holly Hocks (24 July 2011)

You lot may all be laughing at this troll, but there is a young girl at my livery yard who is just like the OP - I kid you not!!!!


----------



## C.C.T (24 July 2011)

Holly Hocks said:



			You lot may all be laughing at this troll, but there is a young girl at my livery yard who is just like the OP - I kid you not!!!!
		
Click to expand...

what?!?!x


----------



## tallyho! (24 July 2011)

C.C.T said:



			yeh he is really super strong tho even adults cant control him and they say i must be a good and brave rider to ride him as most of them say i have more control over him then they do lol and thanks at least i keep trying and didnt back out of the competition cause i did a few classes after tht one but my first comp and the three lasses i did were all epic fails lol x
		
Click to expand...

You said in the vid he was xc pony... now, I don't profess to know what he would have been like then, but that course at the show is confusing. For my horse nevermind your pony. He doesn't seem to have much confidence on what he's meant to be doing.

In this thread many have said try poles into the jump. You need to focus that pony's mind. Its everywhere - he doesn't know where to look! 

At home, maybe make a jumping "lane" with poles and then a "V" shape up into jumps so pony can build confidence. Do a bit at a time. 10 mins is enough at first.

I saw your other vid jumping a friends horse - too fast. You are simply not confident in asking for the jump and the pace. ASK for what you want of your horse, don't just LET him do what he THINKS you want. It's very confusing.


----------



## C.C.T (24 July 2011)

tallyho! said:



			You said in the vid he was xc pony... now, I don't profess to know what he would have been like then, but that course at the show is confusing. For my horse nevermind your pony. He doesn't seem to have much confidence on what he's meant to be doing.

In this thread many have said try poles into the jump. You need to focus that pony's mind. Its everywhere - he doesn't know where to look! 

At home, maybe make a jumping "lane" with poles and then a "V" shape up into jumps so pony can build confidence. Do a bit at a time. 10 mins is enough at first.

I saw your other vid jumping a friends horse - too fast. You are simply not confident in asking for the jump and the pace. ASK for what you want of your horse, don't just LET him do what he THINKS you want. It's very confusing.
		
Click to expand...

ok ill try tht n the course at the show was confusing i could hardly remember it and wat pony was i jumping in the other video??x


----------



## C.C.T (24 July 2011)

wat the pony toffee or diamond x


----------



## dafthoss (25 July 2011)

I think you need to work on your rhythm before you start jumping properly and work on getting a trot with impulsion but not so fast so the pony has a bit more time to asses the situation and is working in a way that makes it easier to jump. 
Just my opininion take it or leave it.


----------



## POLLDARK (25 July 2011)

Judging by the OP text style they are very young & need the input that some lessons with a good trainer would bring them.


----------



## C.C.T (25 July 2011)

rite thanks all for advice im so busy with the horses at the moment got 4 to ride and then if i havent roden the pony he is hyper so then i cant jump lol x


----------



## C.C.T (29 August 2011)

rite so i tryed all these different things u suggested and i managed to get him jumping but then everytime i jump he falls or goes lame so ive decided tht hes just to be a happy hacker x


----------



## team barney (29 August 2011)

C.C.T said:



			rite so i tryed all these different things u suggested and i managed to get him jumping but then everytime i jump he falls or goes lame so ive decided tht hes just to be a happy hacker x
		
Click to expand...

Get the vet up, if your horse is going lame from jumping small fences I doubt it is up to ridden work full stop.


----------



## BeBopTalulah (29 August 2011)

I read this thread from the start, and I'm pretty disgusted at the way people have taken the p**s out of a child wanting advice. 

OP maybe get some jumping lessons? With another more experienced and well-behaved horse first, so that you know what you're doing is right. Then you can start with the naughty pony  Part of me thinks 'he's at it' lol You just need to be strong and confident enough to show him that it's not acceptable to run out.

Good Luck!


----------



## horseless jorge! (29 August 2011)

I thought you broke your shoulder? :L


----------



## KazzOnAPiano (29 August 2011)

BeBopTalulah said:



			I read this thread from the start, and I'm pretty disgusted at the way people have taken the p**s out of a child wanting advice. 

OP maybe get some jumping lessons? With another more experienced and well-behaved horse first, so that you know what you're doing is right. Then you can start with the naughty pony  Part of me thinks 'he's at it' lol You just need to be strong and confident enough to show him that it's not acceptable to run out.

Good Luck! 

Click to expand...

Totally agree. What the hell is wrong with people?! It was evident from the first post that the OP is not very old, yet a bunch of morons come in and start taking the piss. Well done to the OP for remaining the sensible one, who is using the forum for its intended purpose! God forbid that any of the clique would ever ask for advice, because they obviously know everything 

OP - hope things are working out with the pony, there are some good bits of advice in with the dumb comments. Just simple poles at the side of the jump is often enough to stop a pony running out. And practice over smaller jumps that you can come into very steadily, in trot if it helps. Good luck.


----------



## BeBopTalulah (29 August 2011)

KazzOnAPiano said:



			Totally agree. What the hell is wrong with people?! It was evident from the first post that the OP is not very old, yet a bunch of morons come in and start taking the piss. Well done to the OP for remaining the sensible one, who is using the forum for its intended purpose! God forbid that any of the clique would ever ask for advice, because they obviously know everything 

OP - hope things are working out with the pony, there are some good bits of advice in with the dumb comments. Just simple poles at the side of the jump is often enough to stop a pony running out. And practice over smaller jumps that you can come into very steadily, in trot if it helps. Good luck.
		
Click to expand...


Haha! Yes. What amazes me is a lot of these people love to offer advice where it's not wanted, yet when a child asks a question it's a big joke. I thought they were all experts??


----------



## cider loving mare (29 August 2011)

horseless jorge! said:



			I thought you broke your shoulder? :L
		
Click to expand...

This? If you have I hope it better soon but, you also said you can't ride until next year?


----------



## Jingleballs (29 August 2011)

I'd suggest in getting some riding lessons at Tannoch on one of the other riding school horses who is a bit more straight forward which will help your confidence and technique before attempting to jump a more difficult horse.


----------



## PentathlonQueen (29 August 2011)

CCT, i would really suggest that you get someone more experianced to watch you ride to check that you are not making mistakes. I may be embarassing to ask, but it will be worth it. Also, if you are lacking confidence, work on your ground work and build back up.


----------



## C.C.T (30 August 2011)

pony cant jump due to his navacular and yes i broke my shoulder but my yard owner and her friend r goin to exercise my horses and ponies for me while im liad up xxx


----------



## bensababy (31 August 2011)

Have you had the vet out to pony yet if hes lame? to me in the video earlier on - he looks pottery anyway.


----------



## Amaranta (31 August 2011)

I agree the pony looks very pottery in the video and if he has navicular this would be a major reason for his refusal to jump.

A lesson learnt here, if a horse or pony suddenly starts to violently refuse when he has happily jumped before, check for pain FIRST.


----------



## LaurenBay (31 August 2011)

I'm sorry to hear your Pony has navicular.

Also I wish you a speedy recovery with your shoulder. Can I also suggest getting some lessons? I think it will help you with your jumping.

And lastly, I'm another poster who is disgusted by what other members have said to you. Well done for remaining calm and being the grown up when the so called other "teens" were acting like little children themselves! they should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## C.C.T (31 August 2011)

bensababy said:



			Have you had the vet out to pony yet if hes lame? to me in the video earlier on - he looks pottery anyway.
		
Click to expand...

pottery?


----------



## bensababy (1 September 2011)

Unsound/lame/uncomfortable

Have you had vet out?


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 September 2011)

Amaranta said:



			I agree the pony looks very pottery in the video and if he has navicular this would be a major reason for his refusal to jump.

A lesson learnt here, if a horse or pony suddenly starts to violently refuse when he has happily jumped before, check for pain FIRST.
		
Click to expand...

Agree he doesn't look happy.

Just because he coped before, doesn't mean he has to always cope.  I'd take the major huge hint here, he's in pain or discomfort.  Please don't force your pony to do something  that hurts him now, just because you enjoy it.


----------



## dominobrown (1 September 2011)

C.C.T- The video is you riding?

I think you a nervous, not riding to the fence.
I think you are a novice and lack basic control of the pony. The pony however (in the video, is it lame etc now?), is not helping you and is taking advantage. 
I can understand why people are taking the p, but I think what would benefit you the best is lessons on a schoolmaster so you can improve your position and control.
You tend to drop your hands and fall onto the ponies forehand before a fence meaning that you have little control and the pony takes the easy option.
Do you know where you could have lessons on a schoolmaster near you? Are you near Gleneagles? How about starting a post asking that? Hope this helps.


----------



## horsey mad matt (1 September 2011)

oh *****ing chill out!!!!!!

(with thanks to catherine tate as old nan)


(not meant to anyone just had to share it lol)


----------



## Winklepoker (1 September 2011)

I think the video is ridiculous, I appreciate that it was your first show but what parent in their right mind would take that pony and child combination out without teaching her the basics at home.  He wont behave any better when he's out!

My advice to you, providing the pony is sound and you are not broken, is to shorten your reins, put a bit with cheeks (fulmer) on your pony (so you arent constantly dragging the current bit through his mouth) and use your whole body (legs, seat, hands) to do steering exercises - bending around poles/ tyres/ cones anything you have.  I think a lot of the problems here lie with the lack of directional control you have.  He is going in what ever direction he chooses and currently there is nothing you can do about it.  I would also say that he might benefit from a noseband too (but hard to tell from the one video) he looks as though he is open his mouth and taking advantage.  (And probably sniggering to himself at the same time!) One last thing, slow the whole thing down - when you have a nice controlled rhythmic trot he doesnt run out, when you are flapping for speed and taking poor lines and cutting corners he runs out. Keep the turns big, the corners uncut and the speed down.


----------



## Hal1k1 (1 September 2011)

Kokopelli said:



			Have you tried a trampoline?
		
Click to expand...

I must try this.  So I aim horse/pony for the jump. Leap off on to the trampoline which bounces me over the jump and back on to the pony/horse who has whizzed around the jump for me to land back in the saddle.  Sounds like my kind of fun, but I need a demonstration just to get my technique right


----------



## C.C.T (1 September 2011)

thanks for your help everyone x


----------

